# Penny's babies!!! Fluffy pics added Overload!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After a night of no sleep...having to work today, having hubby watching on the cam and me coming home to check on her this morning...she really didn't look like she would go today on her day 145, other than her udder filling yesterday.
Got home from work at 2, and she's posty and just chattering up a storm...got her settled in her stall, and she started contracting closer together by 4...water broke at 5ish, 1st bubble and kid appeared without a sound from her...2nd came 5 minutes later, baby with the most white and cute black spot on her nose was first and weighs 3 pounds...tiny black and white weighs 2 pounds
:kidred: :kidred: are the first 2011 kids to arrive at Dollys Acre :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

AWWWWWW HOW PRECIOUS!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Cute, congrats!  Glad everything went well


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

WOW liz! Congrats!!! Hank did good


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

:leap: Congratulations!! Two does :leap: I had two yesterday and they look almost like yours and both does


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Aww...they are so cute...congrats....


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Congrats. They are adorable and what better than two girls. Wooohooo great way to start off your 2011 kidding season.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

They are so cute! That is really tiny, is it usual for them to be so small? Tiny is so irresistable.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

These are "Chief babies".... and hmmmmm, it seems that maybe Chief IS the one that throws those blue/gray colored splotches, cause the 1st born has the exact coloring as Teddy( Chief's his sire) :wink:

Babys have some really round bellies now, all dry and in puppy sweaters, adjusting very well to the cold, no shivering and all seems good :thumbup:

Oh....and I sorta got myself into something a few months back by making a bet and if the other person one, they could name the first kid born so I guess we'll find out exactly what the name is soon, hope it's something cute and unique ray:

I am so greatful that my kidding season started on a good note :hug: Bailey is due next...in 5 days!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

awwwwwwweeee how CUTE!!! congrats on the does!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Congratulations on two healthy little girls! :leap: All of these does coming gives me hope that maybe it's a doe year......
Sounds like your girl was trying to sneak one by you! Glad you got to be there. They are so little and cute!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Congrats! They are very flashy! I am glad all went well and she waited for you to be able to be with her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Thank you all! I am so thrilled that Penny did so well, even more happy that these babies are so healthy and happy 

I can't wait to be able to get dry fluffy pics and to be able to see better wether or not either are polled....these are my first Registered Nigerian babies in 2 years


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

They're so stinkin' cute Liz...congrats!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Awww they are so cute. Congrats on the healthy baby girls.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Aaawwww Liz.....they are soooooo darn cute! Congrats Grandma! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Awww Liz they are sooo cute!!!!! Congrats!!! That first lil girl looks like she has a paint dab on her nose!!! How cute! And what a way to start the year with 2 girls! Congrats again I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## nigerianmeadows (Dec 12, 2010)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Ohhh! They are soooo sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Penny's babies!!!*

Thank you all!

These kids are certainly not the little "blocky, solid" pygmy/nigi kids I'm used to having :greengrin: These girls are so very dainty and tiny! Penny's breeder and my buddy, Steph came over to see her grandbaby's this afternoon...I have a cute pic of the twins sleeping in her arms in the sun.
I took their sweaters off for a couple hours this afternoon, aren't they cute in them


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THEM!!  

Those sweaters are way too cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Gosh, Liz. This is great news! Congratulations! The babies are just adorable! What does Penny think about being a mama?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Penny is doing wonderful as a mama, I was a biy worried about how she would react but she has certainly made me proud.
Heres a pic of mama out stretching her legs....lol, does she look like she just delivered twins? She has tape on her horn tips so that my dear hubby knew which b/w doe to be watching on the camera :greengrin:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Adorable :wink:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable! Now I need some kidding vibes for Marcie-she is about to pop-her udder has filled nicely and still has ligs and munching away on hay-I can tell she is uncomfortable and a WIDE load! :GAAH: Congrats again on your precious kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute....I love them.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Woo Hoo! GIRLS!!!!  Liz, they are beauties. Congrats, and here's hoping that you have more successful, un-eventful births with lots of :kidred: !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Becky...I so appreciate that and wish the same for you :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How adorable  And those sweaters....cute!  Glad mama was able to get out and stretch her legs too, and she sure doesn't look like she just kidded from that picture! She looks great


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The sweaters are the x small dog sweaters from Walmart...they're almost too short for these longer bodied nigi babies! They fit my pygmy kids very well though.
Won't be too long and you'll be seeing more babies of your own HoosierShadow!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all on the darlings-momma did great! :stars: Yaaay, you have babies to love on! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Congratulations.

By the way, I LOVE the tape on the horns for ID, that is great.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

It's pretty neat seeing the kids from my first kidding having their own kids. Penny is the first of my kids to be a mommy. Her sisters will kid next month. Beautiful babies Liz! The black and white one looks just like my Clara Bell. You could name her Clara 2 or Yubby II!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are soooooo cute!  CONGRATS!!!! and 2 girls it doesn't get better than that!!!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are beautiful little girls! I am so glad everything went smoothly for Penny and you both are enjoying her new family!


----------

